# Mizuno ST 190 and 190 G



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tried the new mizuno St190 yestrday, nice looking club and sat really well behind the ball.

Standard 9.5 head, dispersion was a bit better than my TM M2 and distance was about the same carry, but rolled a little bit further as the spin was slightly lower. Best feeling and performing shaft in it was the Kura Kage Tini 60 g, the others were either too spinning or not enough in the Blue Tensi. didn't get on with the G version  with the movable weights, just felt dead.

Most noticeable thing with the standard version was it was very easy to hit a draw with, something i have found of late, as now exclusively hit a fade off the tee with the driver.

not going to set the world alight distance wise, but a nice looking driver with a nice sound. a few more shaft options than the last Mizuno Driver, but still not many. This is where they fall short of what most other OEM provide.

will i be buying one??


nope


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 22, 2019)

Get a G410 in your paws.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 23, 2019)

Agree it's a good looking driver but why they moved from Fujikura Pro and XLR8 shaft range is beyond me. Far better shafts than the poor Kuro Kage range IMO (obviously my opinion is based on 2016/2017 shafts but really didn't like the KK Tini shafts at all). Best shaft I tried back then was the Fujikura Pro 60, what a shaft that was in the JPX EZ. 

Problem Mizuno will always have, and I don't know the answer to it, is that no matter how good their woods are, people will still turn their nose up at them out of hand. 

The JPX 850 fairways were absolute beasts but still didn't sell well.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2019)

i still use the 850 three wood, with the speeder shaft, but even then they did a limited shaft selection, i think you have to go right back to the MP 600 for a decent selection of shafts.

i thinks its their biggest failing, though not in Japan, nice selection they have.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Saw these today. Good looking driver. Nice.


----------

